# Remington 870 youth model ???



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

My son has a 870 20 ga youth shotgun it came with the fully rifled and smooth bore with a choke. 

My question is he wants to shoot ammo that is cheaper then Remington 20ga accutips ones that could possibly be shot from the smooth bore but I have never had a shotgun with a choke tube, how would I go about using the smooth bore with choketube?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

wis2ohio said:


> My son has a 870 20 ga youth shotgun it came with the fully rifled and smooth bore with a choke.
> 
> My question is he wants to shoot ammo that is cheaper then Remington 20ga accutips ones that could possibly be shot from the smooth bore but I have never had a shotgun with a choke tube, how would I go about using the smooth bore with choketube?


Just use the Modified or improved cylinder tube. Try them both and see which holds a tighter pattern.
I would recommend using the rifled slug barrel and sabots. Better accuracy and longer range.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Those usually come with a rifled choke for slugs. I can hold a 2" group at 50 yards consistently with the rifled choke and regular Federal slugs. 

The sabots are expensive, and most deer around here are taken within 50 yards.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I like having longer range but with a family on a tight budget can't afford the expensive ammo. 

I took the choke tube out and on the side it says Rem.: Mod and it's smooth on the inside. Is the the choke tune that I will need or do I need to buy a new one? It has no rifling on the inside of the tube at all.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I use my field barrel with my improved cylinder i shoot the rem sluggers out of it i am good out to 100yards you can use the modified choke i would shoot it and see where it hits but improved cylinder is best for slugs 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

By a new choke tube made for slugs.I use a rifled choke tube with standard 
rem slugs works good


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

floater99 said:


> By a new choke tube made for slugs.I use a rifled choke tube with standard
> rem slugs works good


Agreed, good advice.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure I know the answer I will get but it's worth a shot. Where is the best ways to get one of these at a cheap price? 

I can think of all gun shops, cableas, bass pro but didn't know if walmart sold them at a cheaper price.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

wis2ohio said:


> I'm sure I know the answer I will get but it's worth a shot. Where is the best ways to get one of these at a cheap price?
> 
> I can think of all gun shops, cableas, bass pro but didn't know if walmart sold them at a cheaper price.


I'd check Walmart for sure. I've seen them on the racks at Gander Mountain.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the help and great info.


----------

